# Asus Formula IV CPU Led leutet ununterbrochen



## Sascha A (7. Juni 2010)

Hallo!

Heute ist meine neue Hardware angekommen:
Asus Formula IV, AMD X6 1090T boxed, Zotac 470 GTX, G.Skill Ripjaws, Corsair HX 850W, Intel SSD, WD SATS III HDD.

Nachdem ich alles verbaut hatte und starten wollte *leuchtet die Kontroll-LED auf dem Mainboard für die CPU auf.* 
Die Festplatten laufen an, das MB piept 1x (wie regulär auch), allerdings kommt kein Bild.
Laut Handbuch scheint der Fehler bei der CPU zu liegen. Folgende Sachlage:
- der Kühler ist ordnungsgemäß angeschlossen,
- die Stomkabel auch,
- der CPU Fan ist auf dem MB angeschlossen und läuft an, 
- der Kühler von der Grafikkarte läuft ebenfalls an.

Die LEDs O.C., Core-Unlocker, Start, Reset leuchten ebenfalls.


Ich wäre sehr dankbar, wenn jemand einen Tipp für mich hätte, wie ich weiter vorgehen kann.

Beste Grüße,
Sascha


----------



## Painkiller (7. Juni 2010)

evtl. CPU defekt!?

Prüf mal ob der Kühler auf ordentlich sitzt....


----------



## rabensang (7. Juni 2010)

Eventuell mal ein cmos reset machen. Was für GSkill Riegel hast du?

MFG


----------



## Sascha A (7. Juni 2010)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten!
Der kühler sitzt bombenfest und mittig.
Speicher: G.Skill F3-10666CL7D-4GBRH 1,5V

Beste Grüße!


----------



## rabensang (7. Juni 2010)

Stell mal höhere Timings(nur sicherheitshalber) ein und nehm die Spannung auf 1,65 Volt.

MFG


----------



## Painkiller (7. Juni 2010)

Wenn das nicht funktionieren sollte, versuch mal mit nur einem Riegel zu starten...


----------



## Sascha A (7. Juni 2010)

rabensang schrieb:


> Stell mal höhere Timings(nur sicherheitshalber) ein und nehm die Spannung auf 1,65 Volt.
> 
> MFG



ich komme nicht ins Bios, da ich kein Bild bekomme


----------



## Painkiller (7. Juni 2010)

öha... Hast du ne andere Grakka da zum testen? 

bzw. schon mal mit einem RAM-Riegel gestartet....?


----------



## rabensang (7. Juni 2010)

CMOS Reset schon gemacht?


----------



## Sascha A (7. Juni 2010)

jo nix hat sich verändert


----------



## rabensang (7. Juni 2010)

anderer Vorschlag: 

Drück mal gleich nachm Start den Go Button und halte ihn gedrückt.

MFG


----------



## Sascha A (7. Juni 2010)

der Go-Button blinkt,
die DRam-LED auch


----------



## rabensang (7. Juni 2010)

also hat das nichts gebracht?


----------



## Sascha A (7. Juni 2010)

rabensang schrieb:


> anderer Vorschlag:
> 
> Drück mal gleich nachm Start den Go Button und halte ihn gedrückt.
> 
> MFG



nein hat nichts gebracht, ich werde es mal mit 1 Riegel ausprobiern


----------



## Sascha A (7. Juni 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> öha... Hast du ne andere Grakka da zum testen?
> 
> bzw. schon mal mit einem RAM-Riegel gestartet....?



Leider habe ich nur die eine Graka.

Mit 1 Riegel gehts auch nicht.


Habe schon beim Support angerufen, ich werde das zeugs wohl zurückschicken müssen...


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (7. Juni 2010)

Blöde Frage, lässt sich vielleicht auch nicht überprüfen ohne Bild.....

Ist das neueste BIOS auf dem Board ??


----------



## Sascha A (7. Juni 2010)

leider konnte ich das nicht ermitteln.
Hardware ist unterwegs zum Händler - hoffentlich sind die Leute bei hardwareverstand.de kompetent und anständig


----------



## Painkiller (8. Juni 2010)

Halt uns bitte auf den laufenden...


----------



## Vhailor (12. Juni 2010)

Ah, willkommen im Club !

Ich habe im Prinzip das selbe Problem! Nur war es bei mir die DRAM LED und auch die CPU LED wenn in roten Slots installiert. Auf jeden Fall kam ich nicht in Bios. Helfen konnte mir auch keiner, also ging das Board zurück.

Weiß einer von euch btw, wie lange die bei Asus für die "Reparatur" brauchen? Langsam kochts in mir, weil das Ding schon fast 3 Wochen unterwegs ist. Wenn ich das MB wiederbekomme, ist es schon wieder veraltet


----------



## Sascha A (14. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

ein kleines Update:
Nachdem ich Montag (07.06.2010) die Ware eingeschickt hatte, kam alles nagelneu am Freitag (11.06.2010) wieder. 

Nur hatte ich dasselbe Problem erneut!

Warn LED für die CPU leuchtet, kein Zugang zum Bios.

Offensichtlich kann es an der Hardware nicht liegen, denn diese wurde komplett ausgetauscht. Ein Anwenderfehler ist naheliegend.

Nach einem Telefonat mit einem kompetenten Asus Mitarbeiter könnte eine Möglichkeit sein:

Das Bios unterstützt noch nicht meinen X6 1090T - ein Biosupdate wäre in diesem Fall nötig.

Ich habe daraufhin Rücksprache mit dem Verkäufer gehalten und wir haben uns darauf geeinigt, dass ich den kompletten PC (30kg) zu ihm schicke 
Es könnt ja gut möglich sein, dass ich etwas übersehen habe und ein Biosupdate nicht hilft.

@ Vhailor: Viel Erfolg!

Beste Grüße


----------



## Vhailor (14. Juni 2010)

Danke dir! 

Ich habe meins schon am 27.05 eingeschickt und noch nichts erhalten.

Meines Wissens wird der X6 ab Release unterstützt. Zumal ja die erste Bios-Vers 0801 sein müsste und die unterstützt ja den 1090T.

Ich habe auch schon überlegt, dass die DIMMS prinzipiell nicht unterstützt werden, aber das kanns eig auch nicht sein -> sind auf der QVL drauf.


----------



## Sascha A (14. Juni 2010)

Vhailor schrieb:


> Danke dir!
> 
> Ich habe meins schon am 27.05 eingeschickt und noch nichts erhalten.
> 
> ...



Auf dem Mainboard war die Biosversion 1.02 abgedruckt - aber grundsätzlich hast du natürlich Recht, damit wurde ja auch immer Webung gemacht!

Nur kann ich es mir nicht anders erklären.

An den Ram hatte ich auch schon gedacht (bei mir G.Skill RipJaws, die ja u.U. nicht ganz unproblematisch sind). 
Dass bei Dir beide LEDs leuchten scheint mir dann tatsächlich eher am Board zu liegen.

Es ist mir unverständlich, dass Dein Board nicht einfach ausgetauscht wurde - Kundenkulanz.

In der Hinsicht kann ich mich mit meinem Händler glücklich schätzen.


----------



## Vhailor (14. Juni 2010)

Am Händler liegt es nicht  (Mindfactory)

Dem sind da auch die Hände gebunden. Der nimmt den RMA Auftrag an und schickt es gleich weiter an ASUS.
An für sich hätte ich es denen auch gleich direkt zuschicken wollen, aber das möchte ASUS - zementiert durch explizite Erwähnung - ja nicht. Warum auch immer.

Laut Mindfactoy bekäme ich dann eine Mail, wenn das MB irgendwann dieses Jahr auf dem Rückweg ist. Da ich die schon 3mal deswegen angeschrieben habe, habe ich es eben direkt bei ASUS versucht.

Sag mal bitte Bescheid, wenn du weitere Infos zum Problem hast - würde mich brennend interessieren  !


*edit *16.06. Habe gestern ne Mail des RMA von Asus bekommen und bin buchstäblich an die Decke gegangen. Man kann sich gar nicht vorstellen, wie ich explodiert bin!
Inhalt: Produkt ist am 14.06 in Tschechien angekommen und kann nun repariert werden (losgeschickt am 25.05). Ich darf gar nicht drüber nachdenken, sonst raste ich noch wieder aus! Stellt sich jetzt nur die Frage, wer sich diese Katastrophe ausgedacht und sehr bald einen Kunden weniger hat!


----------



## Sascha A (17. Juni 2010)

Vhailor schrieb:


> *edit *16.06. Habe gestern ne Mail des RMA von Asus bekommen und bin buchstäblich an die Decke gegangen. Man kann sich gar nicht vorstellen, wie ich explodiert bin!
> Inhalt: Produkt ist am 14.06 in Tschechien angekommen und kann nun repariert werden (losgeschickt am 25.05). Ich darf gar nicht drüber nachdenken, sonst raste ich noch wieder aus! Stellt sich jetzt nur die Frage, wer sich diese Katastrophe ausgedacht und sehr bald einen Kunden weniger hat!



    tut mir echt leid, dass du so ein Pech hast!

Mein Rechner kam Mittwoch (gestern) zurück.
Total demoliert! Das Case kann ich wegwerfen, die Front ist völlig ausgebrochen, der Rahmen ist verzogen. 
Offensichtlich kam er bereits so bei meinem Verkäufer an, der hat nämlich Bilder vom Schaden gemacht und seinerseits das Case in guter Verpackung zurückgeschickt. Ich hatte damit gerechnet, dass die Post nicht gut mit den Dingen umgeht - besonders mit den schweren (30kg).

Zum Board:
Die LEDs schalten auf grün, CPU wird erkannt, Ram auch...

Fehlerbeschreibung vom technischen Dienst:
Es wurden keine Fehler festgestellt!

... jedoch ... kein Bild!

Paralleluniversum?

Nach Rücksprache mit Asus und einigen Bios-Beep-Tests konnten wir den Feher eingrenzen: Die Grafikkarte hat einen Schaden.
Die Odyssee geht weiter, aber es ist Licht am Ende des Tunnels.

@Vhailor: Ich wünsche Dir viel Glück, dass die Retour schnell und unproblematisch von Statten geht!

Grüße


----------



## Sascha A (23. Juni 2010)

*Nachtrag und wichtige Erkenntnis:*

Die Hz-Zahl des Monitors war zu niedrig - somit baute sich kein Bild auf, trotz intakter Harware


----------



## Vhailor (25. Juni 2010)

Vielen Dank erstmal 

Da sich auch bis dato nichts weiter gerührt hat, habe ich soeben noch  einmal eine Mail verfasst.

Tut mir Leid mit deinem Case. Man kann dann ja fast schon von Glück  sprechen, dass bei dem demolierten Case nicht noch andere Sachen in  Mitleidenschaft gezogen wurden.

Dein Problem erscheit mir aber auch ein wenig wirr . Deine LED hat geleuchtet, dennoch hat Asus nichts  feststellen können, schicken es ergo zurück und siehe da...nichts  leuchtet mehr rot ?!
Und sichtbar wird das Ganze dann auch erst, wenn man die Hz des Monitors  erhöht?!

Sieh an...interessant


----------



## lordmo (10. Juli 2010)

Hallöchen,

ich schließe mich mal eurem Problem an... hat jemand mittlerweile eine Lösung finden können? Ich habe eine ähnliche Konstellation wie Vhailor... (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...air-iv-rechner-startet-nicht.html#post1993729) - ich weiß aber jetzt schon: hin- und herschicken ist nicht! Kann leider erst am Montag weiteres dazu erfahren... aber ich bin jetzt schon so gefrustet, dass ich den ganzen Mist am liebsten wieder zurückschicken wollte...


----------



## RamDrive (23. Juli 2010)

Habe selbes Problem beim Rechner eines Freundes. CPU LED rot. Kein Post. Kein Piep. Power OK. RAM getauscht -> immer das selbe Ergebnis.

*@ Vhailor : *Wie ist es denn ausgegangen oder hast Du noch garnichts gehört?

und @ lordmo: nach 14 Tagen keine Antwort keine Reaktion?

Ich hoffe Ihr vergesst diesen Thread nicht über ein ausgetauschtes und funktionierendes Board, wenn es denn daran lag. 

Wäre schön noch was von euch zu hören, dann hätte dieser Thread auch einen Sinn. 

Grüße


----------



## lordmo (24. Juli 2010)

Hallo!

Nein, ich vergesse diesen Thread ganz bestimmt nicht. Warte ja selbst ständig auf neue Einträge... So, wie es aussieht, werde ich wohl heute auch mein Board wiederbekommen (ein neues)... CPU habe ich schon wieder hier. Werde mich dann gleich an den Umbau machen und wieder berichten...

Auf Nachfrage bei meinem Händler konnte mir übrigens niemand sagen, woran es gelegen hat... habe anstandslos alles neu bekommen (wobei sich das jetzt auch schon 1,5 Wochen zieht)...

Gruß
der Lord


----------



## labernet (24. Juli 2010)

Also, nachdem ich endlich alles eingebaut hab, und mal verkabelt wurde, hab ich mein pc mal eingeschaltet und prompt dasselbe problem wie ihr bekommen.

es läuft alles (pumpe, lüfter, led's, laufwerk, mainboard), aber die cpu led leuchtet ununterbrochen rot...


ich hab jetzt mal per ROG Connect versucht rauszufinden, aber wenn ich das programm starte bringt mit RC Poster: CPU Initial (hat da einer eine Ahnung?)


----------



## lordmo (24. Juli 2010)

So! Ich habe das Motherboard jetzt heute auch erhalten. Habe auch schon alles eingebaut und was soll ich sagen... diesmal läuft es!!! Endlich! Es wird also tatsächlich ein Hardware-Defekt oder eine Inkombatibilität (warum auch immer) gewesen sein. Ich werde noch mal bei meinem Händler nachfragen, ob die das zwischenzeitig ausfindig machen konnten. Immerhin kann ich immer noch nicht sagen, ob es an der CPU oder dem Mobo gelegen hat...

Ich habe übrigens den Rechner (noch) nicht neu aufgesetzt. Habe einfach mal gestartet... lief alles hoch... Treiber nachinstalliert... läuft! (Win 7 Prof. 64bit). Ist zwar nicht die saubere und feine Art... aber das bewahre ich mir dann doch für längere und kühlere Abende auf... darauf hatte ich jetzt nicht auch noch wirklich Lust... 

@labernet: ich vermute mal, dass du über die ROG-Software genau die gleiche Fehlermeldung bekommen hast (bzw. dass sie das gleiche bedeutet), wie die LED-Selbstdiagnose auf dem Board... grenzt den Fehler aber leider nicht weit genug ein.

Ich drücke euch jetzt allen die Daumen, dass Ihr das mit neuer Hardware dann auch hinbekommt. Hatte schon etwas Sorge, dass ich den Fehler auch jetzt noch habe... immerhin ist das hier im Thread auch schon vorgekommen...

Gruß und Dank!
der Lord


----------



## labernet (24. Juli 2010)

ja gut, ich werde am montag noch einiges probieren (anderen ram, anderen cpu, 1090t in c3f etc etc) und wenns wirklich nix bringt -> rma /:


----------



## Vhailor (1. August 2010)

So, will ich hier auch mal kurz schreiben, was der Umtausch ergeben hat:

Vorweg - ich konnte die ersten 6 Wochen nichts dazu schreiben, da Mindfactory wohl Kundenvergraulen als neue Strategie etablieren will und mich entsprechend lange warten ließ.

Jedenfalls funktioniert das neue Board einwandfrei nach dem Umtausch. Somit kann ein Defekt aller anderen Produkte ausgeschlossen werden (bei mir). Wenn man sich im Netz umsieht, sind alle Symptome der Geschädigten Probanten gleich -> es liegt also nahe, dass alle ein defektes Board erwischt haben und dies zurückschicken müssen.


----------



## labernet (2. August 2010)

So scheint es, hab heute auch mein neues Board bekommen, nachdem ich es vor ner guten Woche zu MF geschickt hab, hat auch heut funktioniert


----------



## ole88 (2. August 2010)

mein beileid für diesen stress bei euch hatte nie diese probs board eingebaut ram rein und fertig

hm ich denk mal das es vieleicht oft auch anwender fehler sind übrigens die g.skill ripjaws hab ich auch


----------



## Vhailor (17. August 2010)

labernet schrieb:


> So scheint es, hab heute auch mein neues Board bekommen, nachdem ich es vor ner guten Woche zu MF geschickt hab, hat auch heut funktioniert



Sauber, dass es für dich mit einer Woche abgegolten war 

Meine Erfahrungen mit MF waren dahingehend bodenlos schlecht! Hier habe ich das mal niedergeschrieben:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/92733-rma-mindfactory-erfahrungen-2.html#post2120015


----------



## HellblaZer (16. September 2011)

ich hab das gleiche Problem auch.

mein system:

Phenom X6 1100T

Rip Jaws 1333 4GB x2

Noctua NH-D14

750 watt netzteil

gibts da evtl irgendwelche Kompattibilitätsprobleme vom CPU zum Board? Infos wären gut ich ärgere mich grad schwarz das ich alles bestellt habe und nun wies aussieht vllt sogar alles wieder zurückschicken muss meine fresse >.< . Ihr habt keine direkte Lösung für das Problem so wie ich das im Thread gelesen habe oder?


----------



## Doktor[ASUS] (19. September 2011)

Bzgl. LED Problemen gibt es folgenden Win7 Patch der Abhilfe schaffen kann.
Computer reagiert nach dem Zufallsprinzip aufgrund von Deadlock-Situation in Windows Server 2008 R2 oder Windows 7

Gruß
Doktor


----------



## iIza (10. Juni 2012)

Ich hab bezüglich des Problems mal ein Video mit meinem iPhone gemacht, damit ein Freund von mir mal drauf gucken kann.

http://youtu.be/bpnBRxjErkU 

Hab das selbe Problem mit dem X6 1090T und dem Board. 
 Hab 2x 4GB Ripjaws drin, die ich beide schon umgesteckt hab etc..
Hab auch schon das ganze Motherboard einmal entkabelt und neu aufgesetzt, gleicher Fehler. 
Früher hat es noch für 2 min. vom Strom nehmen getan, damit er gestartet hat. 
 4 Monate später musste ich nach jedem ausschalten erst die BIOS Batterie rausnehmen. 
Nochmal 4 Monate später musste ich das Ding 24h vom Strom lassen mit BIOS Batterie raus.  
Nachher hab ich ihn  gar nicht mehr aus gemacht und einfach 2 Monate angelassen und ihn alle 3 Tage neu gestartet.
Jetzt ist aber nix mehr drin, geht nicht mehr an egal welchen Trick ich benutze.
Hat sich bei euch iner Zeit vielleicht was ergeben ? 

MfG


----------

